
Using neural nets to recognize handwritten digits - mondaine
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/using-neural-nets-to-recognize-handwritten-digits
======
enedil
Unless it is the same person who created this PDF and this [1], it's some kind
of plagiarism.

[1]
[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com)

~~~
madethemcry
This is fermatslibrary.com a platform to annotate scientific papers. But I
don't understand why that paper you cited is there - it's easy to read
already.

~~~
eriknstr
Agree. OP link should be changed to
[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/chap1.html](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/chap1.html)

------
tensafefrogs
There's also this tutorial from a while back:

[https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/r0.11/tutorials/mnist/be...](https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/r0.11/tutorials/mnist/beginners/index.html)

------
bradbeattie
"Most people effortlessly recognize those digits as 504192."

I initially recognized that as 504/92 based on the slant. Character
recognition can be surprisingly context sensitive.

~~~
hexane360
Did you see the later training data example?
[http://imgur.com/DRll02M](http://imgur.com/DRll02M)

------
jwatte
Neutral nets to recognize digits were the holy Grail of postal mail sorting in
the '80s!

~~~
zump
What do they do now?

------
psychometry
If you only read HN, you'd think that the only application of machine learning
is image recognition. Just once I'd like to see a more interesting example...

